# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Careless driver

## Nwicker60

Took bend at speed and collided with car

A DRIVER lost control of his car when he took a bend at excessive speed and collided with an oncoming vehicle.

Alan Farquhar, 21, admitted a reduced charge of careless driving at Wick Sheriff Court.

He was fined £400 and banned from driving for two months.

The accident occurred on the Thurso-Dounreay road on September 26, last year.

The back end of his car slide over the white line as he took the left-hand bend.  The vehicle spun round in 180 degrees and ended up on the verge.

Fiscal Fraser Matheson said that both drivers were treated in hospital.  The driver of the other vehicle, Linda Sutherland, was off work for six weeks.

Solicitor Fiona McDonald said Farquhar, of 22 Wellington Street, Wick, was on his way to work at the time and added that his "error of judgement" regarding his speed, had had "unfortunate consequences."

Sheriff Andrew Berry commented that the accident must have been "an horrific experience" for Ms Sutherland and added that the consequences could have been "much more serious".

Farquhar will require to sit and pass the extended driving test after his ban ends.

----------

